# river guide



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

What laws would apply to guiding on inland rivers?


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

All laws, i would think.. Just because your a guide dont mean you dont have to follow the law's set by the state...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

All fishing laws and marine safety laws and the operator would have to have an Inland Pilots License issued by the DNR after passing a test given at the District Office. There is a medical portion that needs to be sign by the doctor and if memory serves a $30 fee to take the test. Make sure you understand the difference of where you are and what license is needed for that location though. Anywhere the USCG has jurisdiction one would need a charter boat license verses an inland pilots license. For example, in the St. Joe River from the mouth up to the first dam a charter license is needed. Depending on the size of the boat it could require an inspection for inland waters too.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

But what if they guide on shore...no boat? Any regulations besides the normal fishing regulations?


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No vessel no license for guiding required.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

I just read on the Michigan License search site you do need one, but it never tells you how to obtain one.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

Firemedic said:


> I just read on the Michigan License search site you do need one, but it never tells you how to obtain one.


Call your area DNR office for the application.


----------



## fisheyejack (Mar 6, 2007)

I took WalleyeMikes adv and called law div dnr and boehr was correct with his postings, thanks guys


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

fisheyejack said:


> I took WalleyeMikes adv and called law div dnr and boehr was correct with his postings, thanks guys


And you doubt it????

Boehr is *ALWAYS* right! Unless he says he's wrong that is...


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

No, boehr is not always right but I do try to provide correct information the best I can.


----------

